# My Mask



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Maybe my friends are right. Too much time on my hands.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Looks like yer gonna corner the market on mask sales with that outfit--- ******** are sure to like the cap bill models :roflmao:

awprint:


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

I don't wear one but picked up a sexy one for the wife.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Suspenders or bib overhauls will complete the outfit.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

The rest of the cap was cut off and fastened inside. Just in case anyone pushes me about wearing a mask. I can actually breathe better with this unit than with one of those stupid doctor's masks. Glasses get steamed up with 'em.


----------

